# R I P Mr Crowley



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Some of you may remember Paul, he had been around both forums for a good number of years and will sadly be missed :-(

I have lifted this directly from Eddie's site.

It is with great sadness that I announce the passing of forum member Paul Dowling (Mr Crowley) yesterday evening of a suspected heart attack. I have no further details at this time but will post details of funeral arrangements when known. His death was completely unexpected and I am absolutely stunned by this terrible news. My thoughts are with his family at this most difficult time

RIP Paul


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I am saddened and shocked, whilst I hadn't been in touch for a while, this is a shock.

To-night'a dram of bedtime brandy will be dedicated to Paul as an Absent Friend :yes:


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

That's so sad, very definitely one of the good guys....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Very sorry to hear this.

RIP Paul


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very sad ...... RIP Paul mate...


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

That is very sad news.

I have fond memories of Paul, especially when he was going through his Audemars Piguet phase.

RIP Paul


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

How sad. I've had to toast too many absent friends in the last 12 months. My thoughts are with his family.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Very unfortunate and my condolences to his family.

Later,

William


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Very sad and unexpected news. My thoughts are with Paul's family.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Very sad news, I visited Paul a couple of times and despite his terrible disability he was always cheerful. He fought his condition with great bravery and fortitude and even managed to see off a bout of pneumonia a few years ago.

He was a brave fighter, a great WIS and had a great sense of humour

RIP mate


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Deeply saddening news. I always admired the way he fought both his disability and personal difficulties in a cheerful fashion and a strong display of personal bravery. His posts were witty, funny and often enlightening.

RIP Paul, you will be missed.


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm not sure if I remember him or not, but that doesn't stop me wishing his family all the very best in these difficult times.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Rest in peace Paul...

John..


----------



## tyrannes (Sep 27, 2006)

How sad for the family, what a sudden loss. RIP paul we will miss you my friend.

What a gentleman.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

This is awful news - I knew Paul well & he was a good friend. I first got to know him through this forum & visited him at home many, many times. All of the high end watches I've seen/handled/worn - not something I'm usually in the market for - were Paul's. He was a genuinely nice chap with a fantastic dry sense of humour, a real passion for loud music & to say he was a fighter is a huge understatement. The last couple of years hadn't been particularly great for him (due to various personal & health issues) but I'm gutted to hear that he's gone.

He'd recently moved to a care home in Sheffield &, to my great regret, I'd lost touch with him somewhat, though we talked on the phone occasionally. The last time we spoke we made vague plans for me to visit him in the SS1 (in summer) & we'd laughed about how I should drive there with the roof off so that he could be winched into the car to go for a drive.

R.I.P. Paul - you'll be greatly missed & many condolences to his family


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

I never knew him personally but read many of his posts; he was a true enthusiast, highly knowledgeable and definitely one of the Good Guys.

Condolences to Paul's family and many friends.


----------



## Chukas (Aug 7, 2008)

RIP Paul.

Thoughts are with your family.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

RIP Paul.


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

Very very sad news.

He lived a.life of brave dignity and was an insperation

Tom


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Have already commented ont he other side but just wanted to say again, RIP Paul.


----------



## Timetraveller (Dec 16, 2013)

Awful news -great bloke who loved his watches and had a few crackers .Paul always posted most amusing posts on various forums -deepest sympathies to family.

RIP Paul


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Very sad to hear this.

RIP.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

very sad news

RIP Paul

bowie


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Sad news indeed, when I first joined here I remember Pauls threads and read with interest and a smirk on my face as often as not, nothing but admiration for his fighting spirit in the face of such adversity.

RIP Paul.............


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Haven't been on here in ages and popped in on an unrelated post and saw this. That's terrible news, such a nice guy. RIP Paul


----------

